# BLACKBEARD ISLAND



## riverkeeper1 (Oct 5, 2020)

Hey guys I will be making the trip from the Barbour Island public boat ramp to Blackbeard Creek to Blackbeard Island for the Archery hunt this week. I've never made this trip in my boat. I only have nautical charts downloaded on my GPS for the gulf so I wont be able to see depth on my maps Ill just be using the depth on depth finder. How well is this area marked as far as channel markers etc? any helpful tips would be greatly appreciated. Hopefully I will be running into some guys at the ramp going over at the same time and follow them. Thanks guys.


----------



## marshdawg (Oct 5, 2020)

If you are not familiar with our waters it can be dicey because we have an 8 foot tidal swing.  My advice would be to try and time your run for the second half of the incoming tide.  That way if you get stuck on a bar or mudflat you wont be stuck for long.  Good luck with your hunt I am going up there in to try in December.


----------



## twoheartedale (Oct 6, 2020)

marshdawg said:


> If you are not familiar with our waters it can be dicey because we have an 8 foot tidal swing.  My advice would be to try and time your run for the second half of the incoming tide.  That way if you get stuck on a bar or mudflat you wont be stuck for long.  Good luck with your hunt I am going up there in to try in December.



What he said.

I've been over several times and never had any issues.  We had the boat packed and it took us about an hour.  

I have no idea what size boat or how fast you guys are going.  If I remember correctly it was 8-10 mile boat ride.  I went year before last.

Good luck!  Bring fishing tackle, I had just as much fun fishing!!


----------



## TAS (Oct 7, 2020)

The river getting to the dock can get really skinny so go slow.  The DNR meets you at the dock with ATV's pulling trailers and will take you to your campsite.  Really awesome....can bring all the comforts of home.  There is also a deer cooler and bathrooms and showers.  Great trip.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Oct 7, 2020)

Blackbeard is awesome. Man I miss going there. Yep. Take it slow.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Oct 7, 2020)

Watch out for deer eating pigs there. I saw the whole face get eaten off a doe twoheartedale shot within minutes of it dying. 

Years earlier I had them eat an entire deer we left out overnight. Not a single scrap left.


----------



## twoheartedale (Oct 13, 2020)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> Watch out for deer eating pigs there. I saw the whole face get eaten off a doe twoheartedale shot within minutes of it dying.
> 
> Years earlier I had them eat an entire deer we left out overnight. Not a single scrap left.



I went year before last and many of the hogs are gone.  Fun trip!  I'd love to go back, but it's not in the cards this year.


----------



## marshdawg (Oct 13, 2020)

riverkeeper1 said:


> Hey guys I will be making the trip from the Barbour Island public boat ramp to Blackbeard Creek to Blackbeard Island for the Archery hunt this week. I've never made this trip in my boat. I only have nautical charts downloaded on my GPS for the gulf so I wont be able to see depth on my maps Ill just be using the depth on depth finder. How well is this area marked as far as channel markers etc? any helpful tips would be greatly appreciated. Hopefully I will be running into some guys at the ramp going over at the same time and follow them. Thanks guys.


How was the hunt?  We need some 411 please.


----------



## eman1885 (Oct 13, 2020)

It was super slow. I went with my uncle and cousin, and Buck e and another fella. All of us were shooting trad. I think that everyone seen animals on the opening morning hunt, and Buck killed a good sized pig, 150# or more. I changed spots for the afternoon hunt and killed a pig of my own, about a 60 pounder. My uncle stuck a doe, but wasn’t able to find her. And that was about the end of our excitement. There was tons of water on the island, and that made it tougher to get to some spots. The acorns weren’t falling too good either. Temps were high as was the mosquito count, and they didn’t have much respect for the thermacel. It was a fun hunt as always, just would have preferred some cooler temps, and some more activity from the animals. Hoping for both in December!


----------



## riverkeeper1 (Nov 7, 2020)

eman1885 said:


> It was super slow. I went with my uncle and cousin, and Buck e and another fella. All of us were shooting trad. I think that everyone seen animals on the opening morning hunt, and Buck killed a good sized pig, 150# or more. I changed spots for the afternoon hunt and killed a pig of my own, about a 60 pounder. My uncle stuck a doe, but wasn’t able to find her. And that was about the end of our excitement. There was tons of water on the island, and that made it tougher to get to some spots. The acorns weren’t falling too good either. Temps were high as was the mosquito count, and they didn’t have much respect for the thermacel. It was a fun hunt as always, just would have preferred some cooler temps, and some more activity from the animals. Hoping for both in December!




I think you guys may have been camping beside us. Trad guys and I know one guy was named buck. I camped with Ronnie. 
Hunt was definitely slower this year and a little warm. We're gonna give it another shot in December. This is was only my second year going but I love it over there its a nice get away. Also learn a lot from guys at camp , there are some serious bow hunters there.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Nov 7, 2020)

Blackbeard is truly breathtaking. I miss that hunt every year. Hopefully my son will get into hunting when he gets bigger and I can make it an annual thing again. 

How many cottonmouths you guys see? That place is infested with them


----------



## Echo (Nov 7, 2020)

Had some great times on that island and always came back with some meat. Nothing like sitting up high in a palm listening to the afternoon waves break. Talk about relaxing!


----------



## marshdawg (Nov 9, 2020)

Echo said:


> Had some great times on that island and always came back with some meat. Nothing like sitting up high in a palm listening to the afternoon waves break. Talk about relaxing!


Its not a problem to hang a climber on a palm tree?  I'm going to the December hunt and have wondered if a palm was an option.  Do tell.


----------



## JB in GA (Nov 10, 2020)

Do they make straight palm trees? Ha ha


----------



## Dennis (Nov 10, 2020)

The rangers say don't climb the palm trees but lots of people do climb them


----------



## Echo (Nov 10, 2020)

marshdawg said:


> Its not a problem to hang a climber on a palm tree?  I'm going to the December hunt and have wondered if a palm was an option.  Do tell.





JB in GA said:


> Do they make straight palm trees? Ha ha



Not all of them are suitable by any means but when you find one with a straight and uniformly sized trunk they can make an excellent stand tree. I always climbed them with Summit Vipers and the bark allowed an exceptional and sturdy grip in comparison with most trees. Similar to what you would expect from a small to medium sized poplar.

You also get the benefit of added cover provided by the fronds if you can get up high enough. Much of Blackbeard is tough to hunt with a climber period with pines and palms being about the only choices available in my experience.


----------



## Echo (Nov 10, 2020)

Dennis said:


> The rangers say don't climb the palm trees but lots of people do climb them



I've never heard that one but then it's been a few years since I've been.


----------

